# Would someone make me an avatar? Pwease!



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I did the eye shot. I thought i was really pretty.

Let me know if you want a different one done









If you need me to e-mail it to you, let me know


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

hey
i noticed your thread but i was just wondering if you would still like one done. 
me and my friend(jackieee) can make a collage/edit for you of your horse if you wanted us to.
but it is up2u
thanks 
__________________


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I made one. Use it if you like, if not w/e it was fun to make!!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey, guys. I don't think she still needs the avatar. This post is from a year ago and this member has been banned from the forum. :|


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

^ Omygosh 
Thanks Smrobs for saying something  I was blindly making a siggy for the OP because I assumed this thread was new, but instead brought back. Dang it. It was good too  Here it is anyway :]









Gosh, why'd she get banned?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

She was a very opinionated person that had a habit of ending up very rude and condescending regardless of how civil everybody else was being. I guess she just topped out her number of warnings about the etiquette policy until the mods had to ban her.

Not trying to bash anyone who does Parelli but she was the top of the pyramid when it came to "minions" and everyone else who did anything else was cruel and stupid and had no business with horses.

Sorry, not trying to rant but we got into it several times and it usually ended up ugly. :?


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Oh, wow O.O

Glad she's gone, eh? Lol.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

she was banned? I thought she left for a parelli forum. :[ Darn


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Eh, not _glad_ she's gone really, but I don't miss the battles she would always end up in. Some of her posts were helpful to some people. She and I just never got along.

Spastic, I didn't know she was banned either until I saw this in "new posts" and looked and thought "Wow, she hasn't been here in a while" then opened it and saw _banned_ under her username. I, too, thought she had just willingly left.

I hope she found a forum that was better suited to her training methods and personality.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

smrobs said:


> Eh, not _glad_ she's gone really, but I don't miss the battles she would always end up in. Some of her posts were helpful to some people. She and I just never got along.
> 
> Spastic, I didn't know she was banned either until I saw this in "new posts" and looked and thought "Wow, she hasn't been here in a while" then opened it and saw _banned_ under her username. I, too, thought she had just willingly left.
> 
> I hope she found a forum that was better suited to her training methods and personality.


 
I didn't realize she was banned either. I know she originally left on her own accord but I do know the site she went to and said some pretty nasty things about this site.

The site she went to has a NH section and her views on that controversal subject could be heard there.


----------

